# Burntstore bar/flats trail ( no pics sorry )



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Iv been going out to the flats from the wading trail the past couple mornings , a good amount of Reds , a few snook and some trout being caught from our group every day. Bite has been slow on outgoing water , but really strong on the incoming. Anyone local who hasn't been and would like to shoot me a pm.  It's about a mile hike through a narrow mangrove trail knee deep or so and it plops you out from the mangrove line And your on the flats , can wade miles in all directions. Sorry for no pics but i usually don't carry phone when I wade.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I love burnstore flat and think about it often now that I'm up in Mississippi. I usually get down there every year, maybe we can wade out there next time I come down. Last time I went out a 5ft bull shark got a poke in the eye from my gloomis. Watch out for toothy/barbed critters!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

What are you doing up there lol you left some of the best fishing around . If you get down this way shoot me a pm , and well give it a go. I hope I don't see any sharks anytime soon , I go pretty far out and would hate to have to have to try the old punch it in those trick. ;D


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

What road do you take to get there


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a couple diff ones , there's the nature like one which is walking through a mangrove tunnel that is 2-3ft deep with water at places and only 3ft wide or there's the city made trail that is 100% dry and has picnic table and garbage can boarding water at end of trail.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Pmed all the details.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you pm the details as well. Sounds lie it would be a nice hike.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Pmed , i was actually out there this morning and filmed the hike with my new GoPro Hd Hero 2 for those of you that are interested. I am in the process of putting the film together now , hope to post it soon.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

That sounds like it would make a great father-son day for me and mine. Would you mind PM'ing me the specifics.

Also I wouldn't mind joining you with my son for a day of wade fishing.

Thanks


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Youll see a little yellow metal gate and a few rock boulders at start where you park. Take in mind this is 1 of many trails.


----------

